# Die Kuh



## Dirt Gott (4. April 2004)

Hat jemand fotos von einer Alutech "die Kuh", aufgebaut oder Rahmen ???


----------



## Joshua2 (4. April 2004)

... s. Anhang.

J.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. April 2004)

dauert bestimmt ewig so ein ding zusammenzubrutzeln, darum wohl auch der preis...

Habt ihr davon schon eins abgesetzt? Das wäre doch DER Rahmen den Josh Bender nicht mehr kaputt bekommt!   

Aja, schaut das vordere Wippenlager nur so klein aus oder ist es so klein?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## wolfi (8. April 2004)

2 wochen für einen rahmen (aussage von onkel jürgen)
und alles in handarbeit  
gruß
der wolfi
ps: für bender viel zu schade, der soll mal weiter konas, oder jetzt eben banshees knicken!


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. April 2004)

glaub ich, so nen rohrsatz bekommt man nicht aus fernostasien importiert, da hat bestimmt einer selber gebastelt.

Und hast recht, der Bender soll ruhig weiter Banshees knicken, die kommen ja auch aus Fernostasien, obwohl diese Fabrik da unten auch nicht sooo schlecht arbeite  , aber die kuh hier ist einfach nur geil....


----------



## LowBudgetBiker (1. Mai 2004)

Wie siehts aus, hat jemand so ein Schätzchen mal komplett auf nem Bild verewigt??  

Gruß LBB


----------



## da tob (1. Mai 2004)

boooaaaah! irgendwie hab ich mich in den rahmen verliebt. Wenn ich das Geld hätte würd ich mir den zulegen!!! noch vor Intense, Kona, Rocky Mountain und so...   is ja krass was der für Monsterrohre hat, und bis 280mm Federweg, oda?? der is echt hardcore, oida mo...


----------



## Banshee Rider (1. Mai 2004)

wolfi schrieb:
			
		

> 2 wochen für einen rahmen (aussage von onkel jürgen)
> und alles in handarbeit
> gruß
> der wolfi
> ps: für bender viel zu schade, der soll mal weiter konas, oder jetzt eben banshees knicken!



Ich will ja mal net reinpfuschen aber Bender hat bis jetzt noch kein Banshee Serien Scream zerlegt. Er hat das Stab Primo nach fünf 12 Meter Drops zerlegt was ja auch verständlich ist dass das Material irgendwann hopps geht.   

@ Lord Helmchen:
Überleg mal: Viele Bikes werden deshalb in den östlichen Ländern gefertigt weil dort der Arbeiterlohn weit unter dem liegt als der, welcher hier verlangt wird. Ich bezweifle das die Schweißkunst Länderabhängig ist!   Solange sie ihr Handwerk verstehen ist doch gut! Und ob ich mir un in einem Land einen teuren Rahmen hole oder ein qualitativ gleichwertiges Produkt was ein drittel billiger ist und aus östlichen Ländern kommt ist mir das aus'n Osten wohl lieber!


----------



## rm7 (1. Mai 2004)

Konafreak schrieb:
			
		

> Überleg mal: Viele Bikes werden deshalb in den östlichen Ländern gefertigt weil dort der Arbeiterlohn weit unter dem liegt als der, welcher hier verlangt wird. Ich bezweifle das die Schweißkunst Länderabhängig ist!   Solange sie ihr Handwerk verstehen ist doch gut! Und ob ich mir un in einem Land einen teuren Rahmen hole oder ein qualitativ gleichwertiges Produkt was ein drittel billiger ist und aus östlichen Ländern kommt ist mir das aus'n Osten wohl lieber!



Das genau ist die Denkweise des 21 Jhd., warum Deutschland, auf kurz oder lang zumindest wirtschaftlich den Bach runtergehen wird...


----------



## Banshee Rider (1. Mai 2004)

rm7 schrieb:
			
		

> Das genau ist die Denkweise des 21 Jhd., warum Deutschland, auf kurz oder lang zumindest wirtschaftlich den Bach runtergehen wird...



Ja ist aber nun mal leider so...


----------



## cedartec (2. Mai 2004)

Wird niemand gezwungen das Geld hier auszugeben oder gar mehr, aber die, die es tun, dürfen es doch wenigstens bewusst tun - oder?

cheers, gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Mai 2004)

so, da ich da ganze jetzt losgetreten hab will ich auch nochmal was zu sagen:

Also, auch ich fahr was aus Taiwan, und zwar von Pacific Cycles, könnt ja mal raten wo Banshee seine Screams schweißen lässt... ..genau dort!

Mein Rahmen ist gut und sauber verschweißt. Ich kann mich nicht beklagen, hab ich auch oben nicht gemacht!

Ne Kuh ist natürlich was anderes, das Ding ist in Deutschland (teuer) von ner Image-trächtigen Firma (teuer) in penibler Handarbeit (teuer) aus selbstgefalteten Rohrern (teuer) zusammengebrutzelt. Dazu handelt es sich so ziemlich um Einzelstücke (teuer)

Daraus resultiert der Preis, wenn man davon 3000 Stück pro Monat ausstoßen würde wäre auch ne Kuh billiger, ist se aber nicht, und irgendwie, ist das auch gut so.   

Die 3900 Euro leistet sich kein Poser!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Banshee Rider (2. Mai 2004)

Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen das die Gleichung "Taiwan = schlechte Ware" nicht immer aufgeht.
Ich persönlich find ja Alutech und Nicolai auch geil.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (2. Mai 2004)

ich selbst finde die deutschen edel-schmieden auch geil, finde sie auch wichtig da sie den sport vorantreiben! Alutech Rahmen sind einfach nur spitze, genau wie die Nicolai-teile, auch wenn se manchmal wegen der optik getreten werden.

Aber Taiwan schweißt meist sogar gut (darf ich das im Alutech Forum überhaupt  öffentlich sagen????) und erlauben es auch dem Normalbürger den Sport zu betreiben ,denn nicht jeder kann sich ein Alutech oder Nicolai usw. leisten.
Der Vorteil der überragenden Garantie usw. ist natürlich nicht von der Hand zu weisen aber auch teuer erkauft.

Gruß Stefan

P.S. dein Scream hat vielleicht der selbe Schlitzauge gebrutzelt wie meinen Cheyenne...


----------



## cedartec (2. Mai 2004)

@Lord Helmchen
Warum solltest Du das im Alutech-Forum nicht sagen dürfen? Weder sind alle Taiwan Rahmen schlecht, warum sollten andere Menschen zwingend schlechter schweissen können, noch ist die Kuh "ungerechtfertigt" teuer...

@all
Es ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass diese Art Diskussion sich ausbreitet. Klar kann sich nicht jeder eine Kuh leisten, muss ja auch nicht. Ärgerlich ist doch erst, wenn Preis/Leistung nicht stimmt. Wo ist also das Problem? Man/Frau möchte etwas, was er/sie sich nicht leisten kann, das ist zwar dann schei..., aber bei diesem Luxus/Sportartikel MTB, nicht weiter verwunderlich. Jedem sei auch sein Neid gegönnt, aber dann bitte keine fadenscheinigen Argumente a la "völlig überteuert", die in Taiwan können das besser. Erstens verdienen die in Taiwan vermutlich wesentlich weniger, und zweitens, wer das zur Rechtfertigung für sein eigenes Taiwan-Rad braucht, soll er oder sie doch brauchen, aber bitte auch uns damit verschonen. Ich habe auch ein Kinesis und finde es ist gut gemacht.
Muss doch jeder mit sich selbst abmachen wieviel er/sie ausgeben kann, und dann davon will. 
Was sich meiner Meinung nach lohnt anzuprangern, wo Preis und Leistung nicht zueinander passen, also zu hoher Preis und mässige Leistung, da fällt mir aus eigener Erfahrung ein amerikanischer Hersteller ein, aber bevor alle CD Fans über mich herfallen, lassen wir es lieber.

Cheers, gerhard


----------



## *JO* (6. Mai 2004)

Bender Die kuh kanste KNICKEN . . . .        
mfg JO


----------



## S.Jay (4. August 2009)

übrigens bei ebay wird grad ne Kuh versteigert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (4. August 2009)

Nicht nur auf ebay  Komplettbike hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/199748/cat/42


----------



## S.Jay (4. August 2009)

irgendwie total geil das Ding


----------

